# Writing VIDEO_TS files via Toast 6 Titanium



## ShadowTech (Oct 28, 2003)

Hello.

I have been able to produce my own VIDEO_TS & AUDIO_TS files, but I'm having trouble burning them to a DVD-R with Toast Titanium 6. Here is what happens: I open Toast, I drag and drop the two folders into the program under the "Data" burning tab. I have "Mac & PC" selected under the options. What seems to be messing up the DVDs (they won't play in my stand-alone DVD player), is these files that Toast seems to add automatically, named "Desktop DB" and "Desktop DF", or something close to that.

Any help?

Thanks.


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 29, 2003)

From the Advanced tab select the DVD-ROM (UDF) format and...

Burn Baby, BURN!


----------



## ShadowTech (Oct 30, 2003)

lol, thanx.


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 30, 2003)

Welcome, you are!


----------

